# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo semilla de Cebolla CENTURY, MARCA: SEMINIS

## jason

Vendo semilla de Cebolla blanca CENTURY (XP 075505015), MARCA: SEMINIS. Me quedan 8 bolsas todavía. Precio inferior a tienda porque estoy estoqueado. jeysson_ilizarbe@hotmail.com
RPC: 954779138, la entrega de semillas se puede hacer en Pisco o en Lima.  
Saludos
Jeysson IlizarbeTemas similares: Vendo semilla de maralfalfa Vendo semilla de cebolla variedades CEBOLLA AMARILLA CENTURY PARA LA EXPORTACION Compro semilla de cebolla Busco comprar semilla de cebolla roja f1

----------

